# to find the variety of pigeons



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

hai guys 

how we can differentiate the pigeon varites 

can any one know about it


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

What exactly are you asking here?


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

i am just asking by seeing the pigeons we can identify the varites 

that is my question


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/photogallery/showpigs/sindex.html

Will give you some photographs of pigeons, mostly show pigeons, and the name of the breed. That's about all we have on this site.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your best bet is to find a pigeon show near you and go and look.. the npa do have them.. not sure of all of the schedule for 2012 .. but here are two at the bottom of this page.

http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm


----------

